# Hip Replacement - Any Experiences?



## Alex H (21 Jun 2015)

My wife and tandem stoker  has had osteo-arthritis for a very long time now. In recent years her hips have given her grief and a flare-up once a year counteracted by drugs was the norm. This year, however,was worse than 'normal' and methods used in the past are no longer used or in favour. 

So, the consultant at the local hospital has recommended a replacement operation. Needless to say this is not a trivial matter and we are trying to get information from as many people that have been through the operation as we can.

Anyone had one? Partner, spouse or near relative? 

We really want to know about the recovery and life after the operation. 

(No tandem riding this year due to the pain  and gardening is very limited )


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Jun 2015)

I had a hip replaced four years ago, so can bore for England about it.

Like your wife's, my hip was simply arthritic and became progressively worse as the months and years passed.

The op was delayed because I was too young - early 50s - but in the end I was in constant pain and couldn't walk across a room.

It was a glimpse of a lifestyle I didn't fancy.

The op was fairly straightforward, although I did need a blood transfusion because I leaked a bit too much on the table.

Out of hospital on crutches after a week.

Initial recovery was quite quick.

To start with, I could only manage a few paces, but within a few weeks I was clipping along for a few hundred metres quite well.

I can't recall exactly how long it was before I could ride a bike, a few months or so.

The main problem was getting on and off, the new hip didn't have much impact on pedalling one way or the other.

Apparent leg length is an issue.

From what I can gather, the joint - or more accurately its relationship to the other side - settles over time.

Thus the consultant has to set the length using his skill and judgment as to how much settlement will happen.

My new hip/leg felt far too short immediately post-op, but this did improve a lot as the months passed.

I am still a little lop-sided, so still have a limp.

However my case is complicated because the other hip is going the same way.

Until that one is replaced, I won't know the final outcome.

Being in the hip replacement loop, I've spoken to lots of people who have had it done.

Most can walk afterwards so close to normal as to make no difference.

The one problem I did hear of might be instructive to you.

It was a woman who was looked after by her partner after coming out of hospital.

He obviously meant well, but the care and attention allowed her to sit around and play the patient.

The new joint needs to be used - lightly - immediately and regularly.

So for you there might have to be an element of being cruel to be kind by encouraging the wife to move about when the option is there not to.


----------



## midlife (21 Jun 2015)

Silly question but how old is your stoker?

Shaun


----------



## winjim (21 Jun 2015)

My mum had both hips replaced in 2013. She's since been on holiday to Jordan, tango dancing in Buenos Aires and this year ascended Snowdon.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2015)

As @User13710 says, I had a hip replaced 3 years ago.
You're walking from day 1, and in a couple of weeks I was walking up to a mile. I walked to the surgery and back to have the dressing removed (about 2 miles) after 2 or 3 weeks, which was slightly too far in truth.
I was on the turbo trainer after 6 weeks, albeit lightly. Outside road riding after 3 months and I think I rode a 100 miler inside 6 months.
There's a lot of benefit to be had by doing the recommended exercise regime rigorously to build up the muscles in the hip, groin and pelvic area. I was a bit laissez-faire and assumed that cycling alone would be enough. I can cycle pain-free now and have carried on doing physical work and I'm still athletic in the bedroom. Leaping out of bed to make the tea in the morning, and that sort of thing.
I'd recommend it if she's suffering pain, sleep-disturbance and lifestyle compromises.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2015)

User13710 said:


> Are you sure that's really the best approach Rich?


I probably could have phrased it better !


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> However my case is complicated because the other hip is going the same way.
> 
> My wife's non-painful hip is the worst one for wear
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2015)

midlife said:


> Silly question but how old is your stoker?
> 
> Shaun



Let's just say over pensionable age


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> My mum had both hips replaced in 2013. She's since been on holiday to Jordan, tango dancing in Buenos Aires and this year ascended Snowdon.



They'll only do one a year here, but that sounds encouraging, but she's never been a dancer or a climber


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2015)

@rich p, @Pale Rider is it true that you have to sleep on your back for the first week or so?


----------



## tincaman (21 Jun 2015)

This thread is interesting, mine is being replaced on Aug 13th.
Can still manage 50 miles hilly rides, but walking more than 200 yds is a real problem


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2015)

Alex H said:


> @rich p, @Pale Rider is it true that you have to sleep on your back for the first week or so?


It's recommended that you do, to reduce the risk of dislocation in the early days. I did so, but a friend of mine didn't, with no repercussions.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Jun 2015)

Alex H said:


> @rich p, @Pale Rider is it true that you have to sleep on your back for the first week or so?



I didn't lie on the replacement side for a week or two, mostly because putting pressure on the dressed wound was uncomfortable and just didn't seem like a good idea.

There was something in the leaflets about how long after the operation I had to wait before I could have a bonk.

Didn't pay much attention to that because I didn't need to.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Jun 2015)

tincaman said:


> This thread is interesting, mine is being replaced on Aug 13th.
> Can still manage 50 miles hilly rides, but walking more than 200 yds is a real problem



Accords with my experience, riding a bike was never a problem, getting on and off the ruddy thing and walking was.

If I made a rehab 'mistake' it was thinking walking and using an exercise bike would save me the bother of doing the specific physio exercises I was told to.

Walking is OK, but cycling doesn't really do anything from a hip replacement rehab point of view.

So for my next hip, I will be paying more attention to what the physiotherapist says and what's in the leaflets they give you on discharge.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Dec 2015)

Looks like this is on the cards for me too. I've read a lot online, and one aspect that puzzles me is regarding bike position during rehab. Advice often says raise the saddle - I don't see how you can do this if your saddle is at the correct height anyway? Also the angle of torso to leg not less than 90' at top dead centre. I'll need to raise my bars and shorten my stems a lot to achieve this, in fact it might not be possible on a couple of my bikes. Will I eventually be able to ride in as aero a position after rehab as I do now or am I going to be faced with getting rid of my existing bikes? How easy is it to get on a bike on a turbo?


----------



## tincaman (19 Dec 2015)

I am awaiting a THR, I can cycle ok, but getting on the turbo involves a set of short steps. The bike is mounted higher than normal, it would be impossible to get on otherwise


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Dec 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Looks like this is on the cards for me too. I've read a lot online, and one aspect that puzzles me is regarding bike position during rehab. Advice often says raise the saddle - I don't see how you can do this if your saddle is at the correct height anyway? Also the angle of torso to leg not less than 90' at top dead centre. I'll need to raise my bars and shorten my stems a lot to achieve this, in fact it might not be possible on a couple of my bikes. Will I eventually be able to ride in as aero a position after rehab as I do now or am I going to be faced with getting rid of my existing bikes? How easy is it to get on a bike on a turbo?



My experience.

Limited movement in the hip for the first few weeks after replacement - no chance of cycling during that time.

I was then able to clamber carefully on an exercise bike and do some spinning.

The biggest problem with getting back on an ordinary bike was mounting it.

I had to drop the bike close to the ground to get my leg over the cross bar.

No problems with pedalling.

I ride flat bar bikes in an upright position, but I doubt you will have any problems adopting an aero position provided you don't try it too soon after the replacement.


----------



## Asa Post (19 Dec 2015)

My THR was on 25th November this year. Fully cemented, and so capable of taking my full weight straight away.
Walking on crutches next day.
Out of hospital the day after that.
I was given a pair of crutches, but realised after two days at home that I only needed one. After two weeks, I decided my trusty walking (hiking) stick was enough. When I saw the Physio on 9th December, he OK'd that. I'm pretty close to not needing any support at all, but will carry on with the stick until I see him again.

I was told to sleep on my back, but I can't. I might _fall_ asleep like that, but I wake up in all sorts of positions. The leg aches much more when I'm laid in bed than it does when I'm up and about. Even with painkillers, getting a good night's sleep is difficult.

I do the exercises as prescribed, three times a day. 
I started walking outside with a half-mile trip round the block. I don't go every day, because some days I feel wiped out. Apparently that's a fairly common reaction to the operation.
I'm building the distance each time I go, and now I'm up to 3 miles. 

I asked the Physio about riding on the turbo and was told NO! But he also said that when I see him again on 4th January he'll try me on the exercise bike, and if I manage it without difficulty he'll approve some light spinning .
His idea of "light" might not be the same as mine .


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the information. How bad had things got before you were referred for THR? I get most pain now when cycling - having increased cycling when walking became a difficult way of exercising. Day to day living not too bad, but pain sets in earlier and earlier. Today I had to abandon a club ride after less than 5 miles. Mind I've had chronic hip pain for 20 years or so - only recently have x rays finally shown damage - prior to that it was thought to be a muscle problem, and I can't remember when I last had a pain free night. Cycling was the only pain free activity, but not any more .


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Dec 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Thanks for the information. How bad had things got before you were referred for THR? I get most pain now when cycling - having increased cycling when walking became a difficult way of exercising. Day to day living not too bad, but pain sets in earlier and earlier. Today I had to abandon a club ride after less than 5 miles. Mind I've had chronic hip pain for 20 years or so - only recently have x rays finally shown damage - prior to that it was thought to be a muscle problem, and I can't remember when I last had a pain free night. Cycling was the only pain free activity, but not any more .



I was in a fair old state before replacement.

Constant pain and I could barely walk across a room - it was a glimpse of a lifestyle I didn't fancy.

The delay was due to my need to lose weight.

The consultant was entirely right about that, the extra lard multiplies the risk of infection or something else going wrong many times.

Most ops go well and the results are good.

You will likely be all but free of pain, and your mobility will be restored to very close to pre-knackered hip levels.

I found rehab fascinating.

To start with, I could barely hobble on two crutches and a kerb looked like a mountain.

Yet within a week or so I was clipping along for a few hundred metres no bother at all.

Then it's one crutch, then I could get in the car, then I could drive it, then I could do the exercise bike, then ride a proper bike.

All within two or three months.

You really have no need to worry about the type of bike or riding position, I'm sure that by the time you are ready to ride, you will be able to ride whatever you have.


----------



## Asa Post (19 Dec 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Thanks for the information. How bad had things got before you were referred for THR? I get most pain now when cycling - having increased cycling when walking became a difficult way of exercising. Day to day living not too bad, but pain sets in earlier and earlier. Today I had to abandon a club ride after less than 5 miles. Mind I've had chronic hip pain for 20 years or so - only recently have x rays finally shown damage - prior to that it was thought to be a muscle problem, and I can't remember when I last had a pain free night. Cycling was the only pain free activity, but not any more .


I broke the top off the femur in 2012 - fell off the bike . Prior to that, I was a perfect physical specimen. 
The repair to the hip seemed to have worked, but in Spring 2015 I started getting increasing pain and reduced range of movement. I saw the GP in August. I could only walk with a stick, and half a mile felt like a long, long way. I couldn't put my sock on without using a puller. I could barely reach lower than my knee and lifting the bad leg more than a couple of inches off the ground was a struggle. I could drive, as long as I could stand the pain of getting into and out of the car. I could ride the bike on the turbo, but the pain stopped me leaning forwards enough to reach the brakes so I daren't ride on the road. Pedalling was rarely painful, and then only for the first couple of minutes.
At the first appointment (in October), the consultant diagnosed necrosis (caused by inadequate blood supply to the top of the femur) which had softened the bone and then caused arthritis. It was progressing quickly and the joint was on the point of collapsing. He said he would operate as soon as possible. That turned out to be five weeks later.
The pain now is less than before the op, and feels different. That was a bone pain caused by movement - sudden and sharp, but now it's more like sore muscles. Walking is fine. I'm not yet allowed to try to bend more than 90 degrees at the hip, so I still can't put my sock on without help. I can manage my underpants and trousers though, so things are improving.


----------



## Alex H (17 Jan 2016)

Just to update - the deed was done on 17th Dec. She is walking the corridor every hour - about 100m each time (it's a long corridor ), but still needs help with dressing, showering etc.

The biggest problem so far is sleeping. Instructions from hospital are to sleep on the back, but as my wife has arthritis in her spine at the top, this is difficult. So she only gets minimal sleep, say 4 hours, due to the pain of being on her back all the time. And of course as I have to help getting her in / out of bed, the same applies to me

How do you stop yourself crossing your legs if you sleep on your side?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jan 2016)

Alex H said:


> How do you stop yourself crossing your legs if you sleep on your side?



I used to go to sleep with a pillow between my legs to help prevent this.

Hated having to sleep on my back, felt like being on a long-haul airline flight in cattle class.

As has been mentioned many times previously, do the exercises they give you _religiously!_ This is absolutely vital for a speedy recovery or in fact, recovery at all. They gave me a small booklet detailing all of the recommended exercises. As soon as I was able, I was doing twice the number of reps suggested.

Had mine replaced 2 years ago and now often forget I have an artificial hip.

Best of luck 

Graham


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2016)

My mum and grandmother have both had a hip replaced. Neither cycle but mum is a walker. On the whole she does pretty much what she used to. Recovery time for both of them was very quick, but they made sure they did the exercises recommended to them.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Jan 2016)

Now having trouble cycling even 5 miles ..... Having fallen foul of the local NHS orthopaedic triage system - not enough pain, too fit to be considered, etc etc. had to get a private opinion - suspected labral tear. MRI required. To be continued ......


----------



## Cubist (19 Jan 2016)

Oo, where do I start? 
In late 2011 I started to experience pain and difficulty lifting my right leg over the saddle. Towards the end of that year I went to the GP who diagnosed some lack of mobility in the hip and referred me to a "young hip" specialist. I was in my mid 40s. I was diagnosed with a cam impingement of the hip, or FAI. Basically the neck of the femur is or has become out of shape, and the neck of the femur grinds cartilage out of the hip joint. I was told that there was no need to replace the hip at that stage due to my age. I set about simply managing the pain using paracetamol and ibuprofen, and after a while the pain increased so much that I needed codeine ( we tried Tramadol.... No thanks!). I hid it from work because I didnt want to be written off at that stage, and my duties didn't include hours walking or standing around. 

Eventually inwent back to the GP. I was struggling to sleep and had started to limp. I could still cycle for miles, but walking left me sore and needing to recover for significant periods of time. I was referred to a specialist in Harrogate who had pioneered a surgical procedure to reshape the neck of the femur and clear debris out of the socket. Unfortunately his x rays showed that my cartilage was now completely gone, and the procedure would be unsuccessful. I was offered steroid injections to manage the pain, but declined after reading up on it. 

That was early 2013. At that stage there wasn't much sign of osteoarthritis, so I continued with the pain relief and all that comes with a constant diet of codeine. Over the next year or so the pain fluctuated between the occasional twinge and hours of agony. I still hadn't really told work about it, but my line manager noticed me grimacing on a couple of occasions, and the codeine was starting to affect my concentration. I therefore started to consider revisiting the prospect of a THR, but before I got round to it I had my fall on the Manchester Llandudno ride. 

In that fall I broke my clavicle, a comminuted fracture requiring plating, and suffered a degloving injury on my right hip, just over the IT band. The degloving resulted in a Morel Levallee lesion, a pocket of necrotic fluid between the tissue layers. X Rays and an MRI scan of my pelvis show inflammation of the pubic symphesis and concerning levels of bone spur growth in the hip socket. The pain is becoming more and more unmanageable and my consultant will replace the hip, but cannot operate until the lesion is cleared up. The clavicle has become stable, but the repair is refusing to calcify, and so I must wait until those two factors are cleared up before the hip can be replaced. 

I haven't worked my full role since April last year, and the consultant thinks the lesion may take up to 12 months to settle enough for him to operate. That takes us, potentially to April before I can even get on his list. I retire in summer 2017, and there's every chance I won't be fit again for work before then. I work from home on administration tasks and project work, but the levels of pain meds makes that pretty hit and miss in terms of quality and satisfaction, so yesterday I was assessed again, and its likely I'll be pensioned off early as a result. I just want my life back.


----------



## Alex H (20 Jan 2016)

We think we have cracked the sleeping problem . Mrs H suggested using 4 pillows to prop her up, recumbent style - something she dredged up from her time as a nurse. It worked - we had 7 hours sleep last night with only 1 wee break. 

Reading @Cubist above, we have had no problem with Tramadol (everyone is different, I guess) but Xarelto, given to thin the blood, gave us one night of panic. Mrs H's blood pressure went to 189/90 with a resting pulse of 110 

I was so concerned I phoned SAMU (equivalent of emergency services here) who passed me to an English speaking doctor. After an hour it was on it's way down and back to normal by morning. We went to see our GP and he agreed with us and told us to stop using it and go back on the injections she was having.

On the bike front as Mrs H has osteoarthritis in her spine and shoulders, we have difficulty on the current tandem on trips of more than 30km.
So we're going to try a Hase Pino (again). There will be no pressure on her arms or neck in the recumbent position.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jan 2016)

Mrs Daves uncle used to drive milk tankers in South Devon, in and out of the cab all day long as farms are close to one another down there.

He had his hip done 15 years ago and has always been right as rain since!


----------



## tincaman (15 Mar 2016)

After my original date of August the 13th least year came and went due to some NHS technical errors with the scans, I had a THR on the 10th of March.
I am now home and in the recovery phase.
The implant I have is non cemented so I have been told that I will be on crutches for 6 weeks as I am only allowed partial weight bearing on that time.
Currently, apart from the physio exercises I am able to do three 100 metre walks a day on the flat, there's no way I would be able to put full weight on it anyway, that would be too painful


----------



## tincaman (5 Apr 2016)

Less than 4 weeks later I'm back on the bike, just over 10 miles to see how my legs are.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Apr 2016)

tincaman said:


> Less than 4 weeks later I'm back on the bike, just over 10 miles to see how my legs are.


That's encouraging news, hope the progress continues apace? As of this morning I am finally listed for a THR later in the year, age and arthritis in the hip making arthroscopy to repair the labral tear unlikely to be completely successful. Meanwhile a steroid injection to help me keep turning the pedals


----------



## tincaman (12 May 2016)

9 weeks in, I have been cautious, just rides up to a max of 20 miles. Finally went out with the gang again last night for 32 miles and 2600ft. What they all noticed was how my leg didn't kick out to the side any more.
Its all very encouraging, it feels good on the bike, no pain in my right hand side and its manageable on the left.
The left hip is being done next week, so in 10/11 weeks time I should be able to ramp it up a bit to get the stamina back.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 May 2016)

Great progress, hope the left one goes just as well


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Jul 2016)

Momentous developments on the political scene, and for me too ...... No steroid injection as planned, as I was transferred at to a private hosp for the op - which to my surprise (and to cut along story short) was brought forward to last Friday! All on the NHS, and all went really well, except fo a rather woozy (low blood pressure) day after the op, best forgotten about. Home now, walking around with one stick. Weight bearing ceramic and poly hip, un-cemented. Following instructions to the letter. Not much pain - mostly from the wound site, and majority of the time just paracetemol for pain relief. As part of my recovery plan I sit and watch the TDF every afternoon, too .....


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jul 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Momentous developments on the political scene, and for me too ...... No steroid injection as planned, as I was transferred at to a private hosp for the op - which to my surprise (and to cut along story short) was brought forward to last Friday! All on the NHS, and all went really well, except fo a rather woozy (low blood pressure) day after the op, best forgotten about. Home now, walking around with one stick. Weight bearing ceramic and poly hip, un-cemented. Following instructions to the letter. Not much pain - mostly from the wound site, and majority of the time just paracetemol for pain relief. As part of my recovery plan I sit and watch the TDF every afternoon, too .....



I had low blood pressure after my hip replacement and also leaked a bit on the table, leading to me passing out the next day and needing a blood transfusion.

To be fair to the NHS consultant, he delayed starting the op until he got confirmation from the transfusion service they had my blood group in stock and within motorbike distance.

From my rehab experience, you are doing well to be on one stick after a few days, I was on crutches for a few weeks.

Like you, I had very little pain, just a bit from the wound.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jul 2016)

A work colleague (he's about 60, I think) had a hip replacement done only a month or so ago, and was walking normally within a week, no crutches in sight. He does occasional recreational cycling, and tells me he'll be doing that again shortly.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jul 2016)

Keeping yourself as fit as you can, and a good weight undoubtably helps both you and the surgeon, and the stronger the muscles are that support the hip/s the better. My surgeon recommended that I get back on an exercise bike/turbo after 4-6 weeks. But he also pointed out that rehab is not going to be continuous straight line improvement, and I should be prepared for good and bad days. So far so good


----------



## tincaman (14 Jul 2016)

What I have learn't in the last 18 weeks after having both hips replaced:

Take the painkillers, as much as required to do the Physio, you are not a hero for not taking them, you need them for the physio.

Do the Physio (take the meds), every day.

Rest, among sitting/lying around, I did a straight 2 hours on my back every afternoon trying to keep the hip joint as straight as possible for as long as possible. At the beginning this was less than a minute, but increased to the full 2 hours after 8 weeks.

Don't overdo it, listen to your body, if its painful don't do it, it will come back to you with time and healing.

If you are having second one done in the future, keep a log each week of your progress, its very good to measure progress the 2nd time against the 1st.

Ignore all the BS about people having very little pain after the Op, especially those who had it done a few years ago, they've just blanked that part out. You won't be walking normally or without pain after a week!

If like me you managed to keep the muscle tone and fitness levels up before the Op, then you may find yourself back on the bike after 4 weeks for some gentle riding.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Jul 2016)

I'm doing as I'm told - following the physio's regime to the letter. I'm not brave - I'll take all the pain relief I'm offered, but the side effects of some of the medications have to balanced against the positive effects. I can't take NSAIDs, and some of the opiates make me very nauseous. I do have codeine to take if required however. One day at a time .....


----------



## Cubist (14 Jul 2016)

All sounds very positive! The lesion preventing my THR has not resolved, or shrunk enough to give any hope that it will go away on its own. The pain meds are now causing so e unpleasant side effects, so I'm a bit stuck right now. Work have submitted a request for me to take early retirement, and I'll ha e an answer on Friday, ;. Now the weather's better I tend to be able to do a bit more, but still have to watch everything very carefully, or else I spent d the next day paying for any excesses!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jul 2016)

What made me laugh after having mine replaced a couple of years ago is that absolutely everyone has a hip replacement story in their family.

"My Auntie Mabel had her hip replaced last year, and you'd never believe it but she ran the London Marathon 6 months later."

"Grandad Joe had both hips replaced last month and is currently doing the 3 Peaks with only a couple of Saloman walking poles. He can also play the piano, although he couldn't before the operation."



Take them with a pinch of Salt. It's a fairly major Op and must be taken seriously. *Make sure you do all of your physio religiously. This is vital*.

A year after the Op I took up cycling and did 6500 miles in the first 12 months. It'll be over 7k this year. I found cycling to be fantastic as part of the long-term recovery and don't even think about having an artificial hip any more.

Graham


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jul 2016)

Cubist said:


> All sounds very positive! !



A hip replacement seems to have one of the highest success rates of all the elective surgeries.

Infection of the wound can be a problem, and one that can take months or years to sort.

I reckon following the rehab instructions is vital.

Another couple of problem stories I heard related to hip replacement patients who had partners who waited on them hand and foot when they came out of hospital.

Well-meaning, but counter productive.

I live on my own, which meant if I wanted a cup of tea, sandwich, to get dressed/changed, have a wash, etc, I had to do it on my own.

In hindsight, that was very good for my rehab.


----------



## albion (30 Jul 2016)

Anyone like me heading towards a hip replacement, I half suggest exercising daily.
I am now in pain constantly, possibly made worse through not cycling regular.

I will try and report back in 4 works, hopefully after 28 days of regular cycling. I am now sensing, I have not had enough load bearing work.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2016)

Almost 6 weeks now, no sticks needed around the house, stairs etc., walking up to 3+ miles (1 stick) plus exercises prescribed. Paracetemol if needed during the day, and just 1 codeine at night. Couple of setbacks - mainly because I was getting on so well I forgot that I'd had a THR and pushed movment too far. Very painful, and I think it set me back almost a week. Wound completely healed and scar fading rapidly. Be a great relief to be rid of the DVT stockings too. I don't think I'll be cycling on the road for a few weeks yet but I'm setting up the Turbo now. I'll start driving again in a day or too. TBC


----------



## tincaman (19 Aug 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Almost 6 weeks now, no sticks needed around the house, stairs etc., walking up to 3+ miles (1 stick) plus exercises prescribed. Paracetemol if needed during the day, and just 1 codeine at night. Couple of setbacks - mainly because I was getting on so well I forgot that I'd had a THR and pushed movment too far. Very painful, and I think it set me back almost a week. Wound completely healed and scar fading rapidly. Be a great relief to be rid of the DVT stockings too. I don't think I'll be cycling on the road for a few weeks yet but I'm setting up the Turbo now. I'll start driving again in a day or too. TBC


The stockings went after one week, awful things. Was back on the bike at week 4 both times, but I was cycling up till the times of the ops, so I think that helped. 22 weeks on and I'm back to work on reduced hours, but feel fit enough to carry on where I left off earlier in the year, the cycling is progressing well, although the hip flexor muscles take quite some rehab after being sliced right through.


----------



## Hippygirl (22 Aug 2016)

I had both hips replaced last year, plus a tendon release on the right hip a few months after surgery. Sounds like you all are doing very well! I would like to agree that no matter what the docs say, you will not be pain free after a week. Post-op pain is very real and normal. Rehab is essential and must be done, even though it hurts. It is all worth it, in my mind. I am currently working my way up to riding a 65 mile charity ride in four weeks, which will be my longest ride since I started cycling four years ago.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Sep 2016)

8 weeks now. Reckon the minor setbacks (see post above) have delayed recovery by maybe 2 - 3 weeks Still can't tie my shoelace on the operated side, or put that sock on without the help of a sock aid-frame (recommended). No longer need toilet seat raiser, and using normal height chairs again. Driving no problem. Still sleeping on my back, Op area still a little stiff and sore in the morning, especially if I try lying on my side. However generally less medication required, occasional codeine and paracetemol at night. Be great to be off painkillers of one sort or another after years of regular use. A few miles done on the Turbo now, once I'd worked out how to 'get my leg over' - pretty much pain free, but annoyingly tiring. Walking 3 - 4 miles a day, still needing a stick after half a mile or so, but generally notice daily improvement. Life slowly getting back to normal. Back on 'proper' bike soon?


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Oct 2016)

Just over the magic 12 weeks and signed off by my consultant yesterday. X rays of the new hip show it to be just as it should be. Shown new exercises and massage to resolve the residual aches and pains resulting from the setbacks reported above, which probably disturbed the new scar tissue, and may also arrange some follow up physio sessions if required. Mostly back to normal - now able to tie up shoelaces, put on socks; I even cut my own toenails yesterday! Daily walks continue and now riding a road bike again (though with a rather ungainly steerer extender to raise the bars) - 90 miles total over the last couple of weeks*. Cycling on the road and on the turbo has definitely helped me regain mobility, and eases the remaining pain and stiffness. Nights still difficult however, and lying on my side still hurts. Still need to take paracetamol, and occasionally codeine. Consultant told me it could be 12 months before full strength is regained, so still early days, but already feels much better on hills, not that I've attempted anything challenging as yet. 

* not added to ticker yet


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/JtzQHg

Just to add something about my personal hip replacement recovery.
After some 5 years I was getting pain in the groin/hip area which I assumed that it was a problem with the new titanium and ceramic joint. It got to the point where walking upstairs was difficult.
It's taken some years to get to the bottom of the issue, partly because of mis-diagnosis and partly due to me being reluctant to chase up what may have meant having another operation.
I saw a consultant yesterday who said the THR is perfect and has diagnosed a shortened psoas muscle/tendon which he reckons he can cure with steroid injections or a relatively minor operation to lengthen it.
I can't bloody wait!


----------



## Brads (6 Jul 2018)

Spoke to the surgeon today about my hips.

Bit of a shock as I was expecting advise on my hip pain, but ended up being told I`ll need 2 hips replaced within 5 years if I continue wearing them out as I am (cyling)

Gutted, I`m only 50. I managed a 50k run at 30kph yesterday and felt ok and am using a Diclofenac before I cycle. Up to 100km is usually fine.

They are pretty much a bit sore all the time, but he reckons their may be a pain from the muscle as well, so I`m getting an MRI and maybe treated with steroids.

Can`t imagine having to have 2 hips replaced, and dread the effect on my life and my cycling.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jul 2018)

Brads said:


> Spoke to the surgeon today about my hips.
> 
> Bit of a shock as I was expecting advise on my hip pain, but ended up being told I`ll need 2 hips replaced within 5 years if I continue wearing them out as I am (cyling)
> 
> ...



Well, if it helps I’ve cycled over 22,000 miles in three years following a hip replacement with no ill effects at all.


----------



## Brads (6 Jul 2018)

Thats the kind of facts and figures I like. Thanks for that !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jul 2018)

I’m surprised it’s cycling that’s worn your hips out; usually it’s something more high impact like jogging or basketball.


----------



## Brads (6 Jul 2018)

Hill climbing, running, riding motorcycles all winter and sleeping (drunk) in a field for 3 days at a time during the biker rally season for 20 yrs hasn`t helped.

All I admited to was the cycling though lol


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Jul 2018)

Update - 2 years on, almost to the day. The hip has settled down, and my range of movement and flexibility are as good as they ever were. The effects of the early setbacks - too much too soon - are fading, though I still have some pain at night from Trochanteric bursitis. Meanwhile I've been diagnosed with peripheral vascular disease, affecting the arteries in both legs, walking any distance becomes painful and my cycling has suffered - only just over 500 miles this year at the time of writing. I'm trying to put off potentially risky surgery by attending an intermittent claudication exercise programme. Other bits of me appear to be reaching the end of their useful life too - both shoulders have rotator cuff problems, and I recently completely tore one of my biceps tendons. I could spend all day everyday on the exercise regimes various physios have prescribed .......... whatever, the actual replacement hip is performing perfectly anyway


----------



## tincaman (6 Jul 2018)

Brads said:


> Spoke to the surgeon today about my hips.
> 
> Bit of a shock as I was expecting advise on my hip pain, but ended up being told I`ll need 2 hips replaced within 5 years if I continue wearing them out as I am (cyling)
> 
> ...


Had both done 2 years ago, 12 weeks apart, am now cycling as much as I like, as well as playing squash again


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jul 2018)

tincaman said:


> Had both done 2 years ago, 12 weeks apart, am now cycling as much as I like, as well as playing squash again



That’s interesting.

I was a very keen Squash player before the Op and, along with football and the breaststroke swimming leg kick, it was one of the few activities that the consultant specifically told me to avoid afterwards.

How often do you play and do you suffer any adverse effects at all?


----------



## tincaman (7 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s interesting.
> 
> I was a very keen Squash player before the Op and, along with football and the breaststroke swimming leg kick, it was one of the few activities that the consultant specifically told me to avoid afterwards.
> 
> How often do you play and do you suffer any adverse effects at all?


I play twice a week with no after effects. Its taken a while to get back up to speed, so I started with racketball first and then moved back to squash after about 4 months


----------

